# Ergonomische mechanische tastatur



## ageofVampires (6. Februar 2019)

Hey!

kann iwer aus eigener erfahrung ne ergonomische tastatur empfehlen, die auch fürs zocken geeignet ist? 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2019)

ageofVampires schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> kann iwer aus eigener erfahrung ne ergonomische tastatur empfehlen, die auch fürs zocken geeignet ist?
> 
> Danke im vorraus


 Du meinst eine mit so einem "krummen" Design? Ich kenne da keine, es gibt meines Wissens ohnehin kaum mehr solche Tastaturen, und die haben dann nicht mal so was wie "Antighosting" - was dem vlt Nahe kommt ist dieser Tastatur hier http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/   mechanisch, zweigeteilt - aber kostet auch über 200€.


----------



## ageofVampires (7. Februar 2019)

Geteilt is natürlich schonmal cool, aber is halt immer noch verdammt flach. Und wieso haben ergonomische in der regel kein anti-ghosting?


----------



## MichaelG (7. Februar 2019)

Weil die Entwickler wohl davon ausgehen, daß die ergonomischen Tastaturen eher in Büros zum Schreiben zum Einsatz kommen. Weniger fürs Gaming. Dafür sind Gamingtastaturen da. Das Antighosting verhindert ja nur, daß wenn man versehentlich parallel 2 Tasten drückt, daß dann die wichtige Taste nicht erkannt wird. Beispielsweise bei WASD wenn man ausversehen statt D und C, D und V drückt. Daß man trotzdem nach rechts läuft wenn auch nicht geduckt. Was bei Tastaturen ohne Antighosting passieren kann weil man die falsche Taste parallel mit gedrückt hat und die Tastatur das irgendwie als Fehleingabe interpretiert. Und beim Büroeinsatz ist das Antighosting eher irrelevant.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2019)

ageofVampires schrieb:


> Geteilt is natürlich schonmal cool, aber is halt immer noch verdammt flach.


 meinst du jetzt die Tastenhöhe, oder das Tastaurniveau?



> Und wieso haben ergonomische in der regel kein anti-ghosting?


 Das liegt wohl daran, dass es vergleichsweise fast keine ergonomischen Tastaturen mehr gibt, die haben sich eben überhaupt nicht durchgesetzt. Die Dinger sind wohl eher was für rel. wenige Büromenschen, die gerne so eine Tastatur wollen - im Spielerbereich sind diese Tastaturen aber nicht existent, daher machen sich die Hersteller keine Mühe, da auch noch "Gamerfeatures" einzubauen..

Wenn du mal im Preisvergleich schaust: https://geizhals.de/?cat=kb&xf=7008...=&filter=aktualisieren&mail=&sort=p&bl1_id=30  es gibt über 800 Tastaturen mit DE-Tastenlayout, und ich habe dabei sogar nur die Modelle genommen, die mindestens 20 Euro kosten, da es noch mal nen ganzen Haufen Billig-Keyboards gibt   Lediglich 16 davon sind mit "ergonomisch" bezeichnet - das sind nur 2%...  

Es kann natürlich sein, dass eine von den 16 doch auch für Gaming "geeignet" ist und die Info wg. zB Anti-Ghosting einfach nicht dabeisteht - du kannst die ja mal durchgehen  https://geizhals.de/?cat=kb&bpmin=2...=p&bl1_id=30&xf=7008_DEalone~7029_ergonomisch   Aber von den 16 ist bis auf die schon genannte zweiteilige Tastatur auch keine einzige mechanisch.


----------



## brotherax110 (28. Februar 2022)

Die Matias Ergo Pro würde ich nicht empfehlen. Die hat leider kein lange Lebenszeit, ich hatte zwei, nach ungefähr 1 Jahr gehen sie kaputt (einige Tasten funktionieren nicht mehr). Ich glaube man kann sie auch nicht mehr kaufen. Sie war wirklich spitze, bis auf die Lebensdauer.

Die beste Ergo-Tastatur ist meiner Meinung nach die Kineses Freestyle 2, die es auch im deutschen Layout gibt. Sie ist geteilt und haptisch sehr ansprechend. Fürs Gaming kann ich es nicht einschätzen, wohl eher nicht geeignet. Es gibt aber mittlerweile die Freestyle Edge RGB, die ist auch geteilt und mechanisch. Wird als Gaming-Tastatur beworben, aber kein deutsches Layout, was aber fürs Gaming wohl nicht so wild ist. Wenn man programmiert schon . 

Also die kurze Antwort: Wenn es so was gibt, dann ist es die Freestyle Edge RGB!

Ein paar weitere Infos allgemein zu ergonomischen Tastauren gibt's hier: https://ergotastatur.de/


----------

